# Pebble Overlay (over existing concrete patio)



## febbaj

On a recent Yard Crashers show, the host (Ahmed), showed a pebble mixture that gets combined with some sort of epoxy and gets troweled over existing concrete. Looks Great? Any idea where I can get this product?

Thanks.


----------



## Quickdraw

febbaj said:


> On a recent Yard Crashers show, the host (Ahmed), showed a pebble mixture that gets combined with some sort of epoxy and gets troweled over existing concrete. Looks Great? Any idea where I can get this product?
> 
> Thanks.


You should try http://www.diynetwork.com/ - the shows keep hawking this site but Ive not found any of the "more detail" they urge you find at the site. The two times I've looked there wasn't even as much info as the show provided.


----------



## user1007

Is this more fine than you wanted? It is a good system but a bit pricey.

http://www.abatron.com/cms/buildingandrestorationproducts/protectivecoatings/colorgrit.html


----------



## febbaj

*Pebble Overlay*

Thanks for the response. Yeah, the product featured on the show was a bit coarser. The mixture consisted of pea size pebbles mixed with a clear epoxy. It was applied with a trowel and the finish looked terrific.


----------



## PrettyByrd

I was wondering the same thing - husband pointed me in the right direction, "PebbleCrete". You can also look at your local HD or other home repair stores, usually in the concrete mix aisle.


----------



## Lewiscj

*Pebble Stone*

Here you go - it's Pebble Stone and they're located in Las Vegas. Looks like a great product. 100 sf minimum is $1399.

http://www.pebblestonecoatings.com/


----------



## ArcyPSC

*Incorrect Quote*



Lewiscj said:


> Here you go - it's Pebble Stone and they're located in Las Vegas. Looks like a great product. 100 sf minimum is $1399.
> 
> http://www.pebblestonecoatings.com/


 
I'm sorry to inform you, however that quote is for an entirely different product. At that price it would be $13.99 per square foot. The stone at this company is only $6.99 per square foot. Also keep in mind that most states require that you MUST be an experienced installer of this product; due to the possible exposure to these potentially harmful chemicals.:nuke: Epoxy is a very sensitive product to work with. Once combining A & B you have a very limited pot life for this product. I would not recomend ANYONE to attempt to install it themselves. You're better off hiring an experienced installer. If you are looking for an installer go to www.google.com, type in your city and state, along with EPOXY ROCK; and it SHOULD give you the closest installer.


----------



## [email protected]

I had the epoxy pebble installed on some of my concrete walls and sidewalks when I put in a pool 2 years ago. GREAT product and zero problems with it. Install cost was right at $4.00 a sf. Others in my area have used this product and also good results.
I am in the process of rebuilding my exterior decks and can't decide between porcelian tile or epoxy stone.


----------



## sashaeffer

After seeing the same show I was also curious. I went to HD, LOWES and asked about it. After chasing around the only epoxy they carry comes in smaller containers (pint). I did some research and found this company.
http://www.jgreer.com/rock-pebble-deck.htm The process is the same as a local company here near Omaha called Lusterstone. From what I saw on Lusterstones website the process is exactly the same, and I have a relitive that has it on her driveway and it has held up really well in Nebraska winters.

There is a significant savings in doing it yourself VS Lusterstone if you want to take the time to do it.

Scott/Omaha


----------



## Buster13h

*another choice*

here is a link for yet another dealer that covers southern CA, AZ and Nevada
https://www.pebblestoneflooringsystems.com

I searched forever on HGTV and DIY sites to no avail so I googled pebble stone overlay on patios and found this site


----------



## Grofica

thats awesome!


----------



## donnhello

febbaj said:


> On a recent Yard Crashers show, the host (Ahmed), showed a pebble mixture that gets combined with some sort of epoxy and gets troweled over existing concrete. Looks Great? Any idea where I can get this product?
> 
> Thanks.


Have 34 years exp in expoxy stone installation as well as cleaning and REEXPOXY coating exsisting Decks.

If I can be of help Please call: Ron (936) 232-5008

Thank you,


----------



## KelBelle

Here you go: http://www.diynetwork.com/how-to/laying-a-pebble-patio/index.html


----------



## CherylB

I was also interested in the pebble overlay, does anyone know how it stands up to cold weather? (snow, Ice)..


----------



## Bud Cline

> I was also interested in the pebble overlay, does anyone know how it stands up to cold weather? (snow, Ice)..


There is more than one brand of that type of epoxy/stone product. In the southern climates of the country it works okay. In the northern climates it fails miserably. I was trained and certified in the installation of one of the better-known products at the time and they are now out of business.

Freeze/thaw is not very friendly to the product and none of them tell you that the product must be revitalized and re-coated annually with an expensive sun screen to block against sun damage. They also don't tell you that the product will turn yellow (called ambering) over a short period of time.

If you live in the south and have deep pockets then try it. I would advise against it.


----------



## jseagles

Can you tell me what is the best way to remove the pebble overlay? I am sure when kept properly this is great, but when the yearly maintenance, as you posted, is not done this is a horrible product to use outside. We have this around our pool and have not done the maintenance (did not know it was needed) and it is coming up. It is terrible to walk on in bare feet and gets into the pool. We would like to remove this to expose the concrete below. How can we do this? My adivse to anyone thinking about applying this is don't do it in an exposed area. It looks wonderful in the beginning but when it begins coming up, it is horrible. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mustangmike3789

12" floor scraper, shovel, electric chisle with 4" blade and some elbow grease. have fun.


----------



## concretemasonry

Bud was absolutely right about the pebble coatings not being satifactory in cold, variable climates. Here, concrete with the right aggregate and a retarder spray is the most common.

I had a small exposed aggregate (12x22) section put in by a contractor friend and they ordered the "McDonalds" mix (3/8" to 1/2" rounded river rock) that is always available. He just ordered 4000 psi air entrained for the 4" slab and it came just as soon as ordinary concrete. The finishing is easier, especially if you have experience and it just a matter of washing early the next day, brushing and a wash that takes about 20 minutes. It is usually sealed then, but not necessary later. It looks like the exposed aggregate at many restaurants and the exposed aggregate concrete trash containers and benches at some McDonalds, so it is not that unique.

For a 4" slab, cost extra is minimal. I have had my slab for 5 years with snow and temperatures between -25F and 105F with no maintenance necessary. It has worked well for me.

Dick


----------



## KM1

*pebble overlay ( over existing concrete )*

How is this product different than the one used in thread # 15 by Bud? I live in PA and am so confused as to whether this product works or not maybe something new has been developed it has been six years since it was posted.Thanks


----------

